# Terrified of storms



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My golden Gunner age 5 , is terrified of storms, it has gotten to the point now where even heavy rain freaks him out. He shakes, pants, claws me trying to climb up on me. We give him a tranquilizer our vet prescribed but even then he still trembles and pants. Last night it was a bad storm, he woke me up, we sat on the couch together for three hours. I turn on the TV and close all the blinds. It helps some but he still trembles and pants.
My husband thinks I have made it worse by trying to comfort him and calm him during the storm. He thinks we should give him his pill and then ignore him.
I have heard good things about TTouch and plan to train in that soon.
My concern is I am going to be gone most of May to stay with my daughter when she has a baby. Gunner isn't going as he also is nervous staying at her house for very long. I think he will feel more secure at home with my husband. I am worried about him being freaked during storms while I am gone. I know my husband probably won't get up with him. I hate it that I have to be away during storm season but obviously I have to make my daughter and grandbaby a higher priority right now.
If anyone has any ideas, I'd be grateful. I also could use some emotional support. I feel so bad leaving him but I have taken him before and he lays in their bathroom all the time. He also gets nervous riding in the car for 7 hours.
I feel like a bad golden mama. My husband really isn't as bad as I am making him sound. He loves Gunner.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

My husband has told me on several occasions that I am ruining Dax by babying him sometimes : My 4 year old golden, Maggie is the one in our family that is afraid of storms. She usually huddles up with My 12 year old son, as he is also a little afraid of the storms too. I can't say that Maggie worries me with her fear of storms...she's just that way and we just let her hunker down with the boys during a storm.


Tiffany


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The worst thing you can do is to offer them comfort when something like that scares them I know it sounds harsh but it can make the situation worst. I agree with the drawing the blinds and turning radio/TV up but with you cuddling or babying your boy you are giving him the message that something is wrong and he should be worried. Tough love in these situations does work - don't get me wrong, i am not saying to totally ignore him (i know i couldn't do that), but try to act as if nothing at all is wrong - if he sees that you are calm then it may calm him. You could also try something like Bach Rescue Remedy - this has a calming effect without doping the dog, and i am pretty sure that you can give top up doses without harming your dog (check this though just to be sure), or scullcap and vallarien tablets have the same effect. If you have the time, would it be possible to "record" a storm , heavy rain, thunder etc and then start to play this daily, starting off with the volume very very low, and as your dog get's used to it, you can increase the volume. I know you can buy cd's etc on the internet that cover all sorts of noises from hoovers, fireworks etc so it may be worth checking these out. Good Luck and hope this helps


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Our late Labbie Ambir was petrified of storms and fireworks. For many years I would give her sedatives. Then I discovered "Nutricalm". It is available in the USA too. Do a Google search, I found this link :
http://www.rxvitamins.com/pet/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9

It's in capsule form and is very easy to break open and mix the powder in the dog's food. The beauty of this meds is that they don't get drugged, they have no droopy eyes. Ambir would simply settle down to sleep and after many hours wake up as if she was saying "What you been up to while I was sleeping?" 

I swear by this calming meds!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Gage was terrified of thunder, firecrackers, etc., which is why his rescue group in Memphis sent him to another rescue in northern California, where thunder is rare. When we did have thunder, I would turn up the radio and try to distract him with a toy. Tranquilizers took too long to start working, so I bought an 'anxiety wrap' for him. It's a tight-fitting wrap that's supposed to relax the dog. It was quite expensive, and I couldn't tell that it did anything to help. If thunder was predicted during a work day, I would take Gage to work with me. The first time we had a big storm, I didn't get home fast enough, and he peed on the floor, tore down several vertical blinds and chewed up 2 door frames in his panic. That was the worst he ever did. As he got older, his hearing got worse and his response to loud noises lessened at the same time. I agree with goldensmum -- you don't want to reinforce Gunner's fear and anxiety by baby-talking him, cuddling with him, etc. Best to just carry out as if everything is fine, and try to distract him. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky does not like fireworks. The first time this became apparent we were "there" for him if he wanted to lay by us (on us actually) but acted normal with no comforting. When he started barking after some noise we told him quiet. When we had to leave him I put him in the crate with a sheet on and the tv on. Now he really doesn't act too concerned when fireworks go off and he's with us.

But......even though he doesn't show fear in the house with us, this year he was outside when one went off and some how in his fear he managed to leap the fence (something he's never done or has done since) and paw at the front door. So because of that I know the fear is still with him but he trusts us when we are here to keep everything alright.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

I can completely understand...we have the same problem...even with just the rain or a strong wind. Jensen (6 years old) cries but does not try to climb up on us...he paces back and forth. The odd time we try to console him, he won't let us...he just walks away pacing and crying again...so we just ignore him and let him do his thing and eventually he does very slowly start to settle down...enough to even lay down. So far, it hasn't stopped his anxiety from starting up the next time around, but hopefully one day! If you haven't tried ignoring Gunner maybe it'll be a blessing in disguise that your husband is home with him and you're occupied with your daughter and grandbaby...he can be the "bad" guy. I do think ignoring them is the right thing to do. I hadn't heard of the CD's before, but maybe that's worth a try for Jensen too!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

My inlaws had a golden mix that got so upset with thunder or fireworks that he would jump out any open window. He would just claw his way thru the screen. He wasn't too bright though, if he was outside when the thunder started, he would claw his way into the house thru the window. They had to be sure all the windows were closed if a storm was coming or around the Fourth of July.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the good ideas. I will definitely try the cd idea when I get home from my daughter's.Although he starts acting this way 30 min before a storm comes sometimes. I think it may be the barometric pressure and not just the noise.

During a daytime storm (he's never been alone) he's not as bad as a middle of the night one when it is so dark and everything (thunder, lightening) seems so much worse. Then it would be hard to act like all is normal cause I would normally be asleep! : ) I guess if I get up with him and turn on tv and lights, I can just watch TV and seem "normal" even though it's the middle of the night.
We'll see how it goes while I'm gone. My husband may not even know unless Gunner jumps up on the bed because last night was a very loud storm and my husband didn't even wake up!
It will be very hard not to comfort him but I'll try it for awhile to see how it goes. : )
I feel so bad for him since he doesn't understand what's going on. Of course my other golden sleeps like a rock through everything. If he does get up with us, he looks at Gunner like "What's your problem?"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is also something called Rescue Remedy that is supposed to help when they are nervous like that and I think acts faster than a tranquilizer. 
http://www.naturalcanine.com/html/rescue_remedy.html?gclid=CKGG_o_r9pICFQFqlgod8wWMFw


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Also we have some Valerian so I may try that if it's safe for dogs or the Bach Rescue remedy. I don't like giving him the meds but it seems more humane than not. He is really freaked if I don't. He'd probably be like the dog that jumped through the window!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This site has some good information. My Desi is afraid of thunderstorms and I've found that giving her malatonin has really eased the anxiety. It doesn;t make her sleepy, just calms her. My vet has given his approval.

http://www.ygrr.org/doginfo/behavior-phobia.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I may try the melatonin also. My husband used to have insomnia so we have both valerian and melatonin. Gunner must have a strong tolerance to the tranquilizer as it doesn't seem to dope him much or make him too sleepy. He hasn't taken it that often either.
It's hard finding the correct timing with the meds also. If we wait too long and he's already worked up, it doesn't seem to help much, then the storms pass, and we have a sleepy dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been told by a number of dog owners their dogs go into shower stalls during storms. I don't know why. Tucker is sound sensitive and HATES when our smoke alarm goes off or when you hear that little chirp when it's time to change the batteries. I ignore him when I see him react and I now find he likes to hide under the bed. As long as he's not damaging anything, like clawing at the closest doors or backdoor to get out, or endangering himself, I'm okay with it. It seems he found a way to comfort himself.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you thought about a plastic crate. we have a dog in the rescue who is afraid and we have been putting him in there and covering it and it has helped.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. We have a crate, I think my daughter has it, he hasn't been in it since he was a puppy and he's five so don't know if he'll go in but we'll try it.

Speaking of the shower stall, he has in the past gone to the basement into our other bathroom. I think it is more soundproof down there. I used to go down there and lay with him. We always have the door to downstairs open so he may go down there when I'm gone. 
Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz is afraid of thunder/lightning, and also when the power goes out (don't know why, it's already dark!) We ignore him as best as we can until my husband gives up and takes him into the basement. It's dark (no windows) and quiet (below ground). He immediately lays down and goes to sleep.

I don't know what he does during storms during the day when we're not home. I think he's okay because it's light.


----------



## DaisyBrown (Apr 24, 2008)

Daisy is a rescue retriever 1.6 years old approx - and she won't come in out of rain - second storm in the week we've had her here in Texas - she's been sleeping on our screened porch at nite - covered - I just ran out an hour ago and opened garage door for her to get in - and she's just pacing the yard - in and out of garage - when I tried to close her in garage she started yelping - now just pacing and pacing - in the dang RAIN - why won't she even come out of the rain??


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Hunter, my 4/5 year old rescue, is afraid of storms too, probably because he was left outside all day in his other home. We've been re-conditioning him by not coddling him, or acting differently during storms. so far I do think he's starting to get a little better. I also sometimes use that time to work on him to reinforce commands to help distract him, and he gets treats for rewards. We were out last night during a storm and came home to find he had locked himself in a bathroom, but I'm okay with that as he uses that bathroom as a "safe zone" even when he's tired of Shadow and just wants to get away. 

Good luck!


----------



## DaisyBrown (Apr 24, 2008)

*keeps pacing in the rain*

Why won't Daisy come OUT of the rain? We've had her sleeping on a covered screen porch this week since we just ""rescued"" her last week - we've had a couple of storms here in Texas - last night I went out and opened the garage for her - when I closed her in there she howled - when I left the door ajar she just started pacing around garage and around rainy yard - again and again and

she could have been warm and dry on a rug in the garage - geez

from Daisy's mom


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

DaisyBrown said:


> Why won't Daisy come OUT of the rain? We've had her sleeping on a covered screen porch this week since we just ""rescued"" her last week - we've had a couple of storms here in Texas - last night I went out and opened the garage for her - when I closed her in there she howled - when I left the door ajar she just started pacing around garage and around rainy yard - again and again and
> 
> she could have been warm and dry on a rug in the garage - geez
> 
> from Daisy's mom


Most likely the garage is amplifying the thunder. She really should be brought into the house during a storm.

The anxiety wrap works really well. I used one of my T-Shirts (preferably not washed so that my scent is on it) and put it on Jasmine when we have a really bad storm. I tie a knot in the hem and make sure it is very snug against her. 

I had a permanent foster who came into rescue at 10 and lived with us for 2 1/2 years before she passed away. She was horribly thunderphobic when she came into our home. She would rip my arm up by clawing me, whine, cry, try to climb into my lap, pace, pant and shake. She was also mostly blind, but could feel a storm coming at least an hour before it hit. We used the T Shirt, valium and ignoring her. Within 6 months she stopped clawing me and trying to climb up into my lap. She still paced and panted, but she was not nearly as terrified as she was when we first got her.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Comfort Zone plug in for dogs..i use that now and what a difference when a T-storm rolls through...he used to be petrified


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is really interesting. Do you leave it plugged in all the time or only during a storm?


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

All the time...24/7.....its a great product...it creates a calming affect. They have them for cats too........WWW.Petedge.com item #FA27939


----------



## ladolce_98 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Can sympathize*

I have two labs and a golden. One of my labs and the golden suffer from the affliction that you speak of...deathly afraid of thunderstorms. Normally, what they do is hide under the bed until the storm subsides. My husband and I just peek our heads underneath the bedskirt and tell them it is okay. Maybe she just needs a secure place to hide until the storm passes.


----------



## DaisyBrown (Apr 24, 2008)

*How much melatonin??*

Several of you suggested melatonin as a solution for the fear of storms - providing we can get it into Daisy in time and not to early and such.

Well - how much melatonin?? One pill? two? half a pill?

I know adults take between 1 and 3 pills but that's just to ease into sleep and not really to ""knock them out""

need to ask that you share your experience here - thanks - DaisyBrown


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

www.anxietywrap.com

This thing actually works. I was skeptical, even after a glowing endorsement from my pal Dr. Shereen Farber. We ultimately tried it on one of Gini's old dogs who was so terrified of storms that he would destroy a room in his panic. It worked. No drugs, no supplements, just the wrap.
It is not inexpensive, but it saved a ton of money in property not being destroyed, and most of all, peace of mind knowing that Coach was comfortable and calm.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I tried the anxiety wrap on Gage, and it didn't do a thing for him. I still have it, if anyone wants it.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bailey has this problem. My mom and I feel SO bad when we have to leave for work in the morning while it's storming and she's terrified. We do leave the tv on in the basement and she goes down there. My mom just told me that she has used the collar and it didn't work. 
She also does something very interesting. After a while in a big storm she will put herself in a sort of doggie coma. She literally zones herself out and goes to sleep, completely ignoring anything going on around her. It's really interesting, but I think she only does this when we are around, as she feels more comforted.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

so glad that John and i always played a thunderstorm CD when Roxy was a puppy. we would use it to go to sleep. Roxy, now 5 loves a good thunderstorm which is good because we live in Florida. doesnt phase her a bit, she just lays down and goes to sleep.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> so glad that John and i always played a thunderstorm CD when Roxy was a puppy. we would use it to go to sleep. Roxy, now 5 loves a good thunderstorm which is good because we live in Florida. doesnt phase her a bit, she just lays down and goes to sleep.


Wish I would have done that but I'd never had a storm phobic golden before so didn't even think of it till it happened.

We tried the anxiety wrap thing with a t-shirt and Gunner just acted like "What the hell is this? I don't have it bad enough?"

We give him his med at the first signs of a storm. If he's not already worked up when we give it , he's calmer. If I give it in the middle of the night when the storm is already upon us, it helps alittle but sometimes the storm is over before it takes effect. Then we watch old movies on TV till it's all clear. : )

Of course I'd prefer a short storm over the last few all nighters we've had lately! No storms in the forecast for the next three days!!!! YEA!:crossfing


----------



## surabhigawande (Jul 8, 2010)

hi i live in houston adn my retriever is terrified of T-storms
[surabhigawande] 6:31 pm: he rips of teh carpets,blinds and manages to get out of the kennel i got from petco. 
he also bruised himself while struggling with the kennel. i have no idea how to calm him. im away for work the 
whole day and can calm him. what medicines/ options are good for him to make him feel safe?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This site can give you some helpful information. Be sure to talk to your vet. Melatonin works for my thunderstorm anxious dog, Desi.

http://www.ygrr.org/doginfo/behavior-phobia.html


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Talk to your vet about low dose Xanax or Valium. The Xanex is WONDERFUL for my Whippet. She doesn't appear drugged at all. It's more of an anti-anxiety med than a sedative.


----------

